# Stereo shuts off when turned on



## kingafa

Ok, i have an old aiwa stereo and i hooked them up to my 6 sony speakers ( super woofer -integrated bass generating system ). Everything worked fine for a while then it turned off suddenly an has been doing so ever since so im not using it. I love my speakers and if someone can help me with my problem much appreciated


----------



## JimE

Disconnect everything from the "stereo" and try to power it on. The problem will likely continue. Sounds like a hardware fault in the unit, likely with the power supply.


----------



## Done_Fishin

AS Dogg says remove all speakers and see if it powers on and stays on. It's not unknown for one of the Final Amp circuits to have a DC leakage which forces the protection mode to kick in. This could be an individual amplifier which is faulty or failing or even a transistor in a pre-amp stage leaking and forcing a DC Voltage on the output. Shutdown occurs to prevent damage to the speakers before the voltage gets too high.

if the stereo works after removal then it may be overload that is causing the problem however if it still shuts down the first place to start looking for a fault is still with the amplifier circuits ..


----------



## kingafa

Hi, i took out all th speaker wires and wired them in individually, so far all the speakers work thank you for the advice. Except one other speaker ithink th mid speaker when i turn it on and then wire that particular speaker it shuts off.. Do you think it may be the wire? Its not th original wire i used they were just pieces from other speakers. Or can it be that the stereo itself just cant handle the output? So i just left that one out so i can still listen o my speakers..


----------



## Done_Fishin

if that speaker is similar to one of the others .. try swapping speakers & output sockets to ensure where the problems is .. ie good speaker on suspect output .. suspected bad speaker on working output. Then try swapping the cables over .. ensure that there are no shorts where any connctions have been made ie in any sockets or where wires have been joined to other wires. Check the cable visually for any breaks or strands of wire sticking out and possibly shorting.

if the speaker is the subwoofer, yes it is possible that the speaker cpould be overloading the amplifier circuits. Subwoofers tend to take much more power than others since they work close to DC voltage by virtue of the very slow coil movement. If the outputs it is connected to, weren't intended for use with a subwoofer then it is quite possible for the amplifiers to complain. Check that speaker on a system designed for the low frequencies it requires.


----------

